# Pier fishing in the Elizabeth Seaport



## atdias (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm wondering if their is actual truth to this statement. My uncle said he was out there a couple of days ago and bagged two 28" bass.

Any thoughts? Anyone else here fished at this pier?

Thanks


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I would think there are probably striper in that area. I know folks catch fish on the Bayonne side of Newark Bay and my brother and some of my friends belong to a boat club that is situated on the Hackensack River up near the Izod Arena. They have been known to catch the occasional fish right from the dock behind the clubhouse.


----------

